# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

No explanation needed!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

First teal hunt of the season...pups first hunt and she is hooked!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

From the pier at Froggies in POC last Wednesday. Also, shot a video of the girl working at Froggies giving the guy a snack.


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

*8 pounder!!*

Got this little 8 lb 7 oz boy last week. Levi Gauge was born 09/08/2015. Momma and Levi are doing well.

Joy caught a nice red just a few hours before going into the hospital! She said having a baby could wait, wanted to get out and fish before the little guy got here. Already talking about putting him in his carrier and flounder fishing next month!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

The wife and I each caught one of these guys last weekend. They were hanging around a crab trap float. CPRed.


----------



## marshdonkey (Aug 9, 2013)

RedHooker said:


> The wife and I each caught one of these guys last weekend. They were hanging around a crab trap float. CPRed.


Got one of my dock a couple weeks ago but the color was way different, was a bit smaller too though. Are they lighter when they are juveniles?


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Had a big week.....

Nice clean Red!!

















Nice wahoo-









And a Bull!!!


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Moments before sunrise, ready to go fishing.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think a nice addition to the pics would be posting what camera/phone was used to take them.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

A little Sabinal action complete with 6 year old who barks and wants to be petted for picking up birds.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Mutual aid to Lake Jackson for a house fire a few weeks back. 
I took this after we got it out.










Landing life flight 









Then had some blue bell with some Not Your father's root beer! Great combo.









James

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> Mutual aid to Lake Jackson for a house fire a few weeks back.
> I took this after we got it out.
> 
> 
> ...


Is Danny Wiggs still with the VFD?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

el dorado said:


> Is Danny Wiggs still with the VFD?


No he isn't! He had to had to leave the department to take care of some stuff. We miss him and are ready for him to come back! He was our chief before he left and was a good one.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Mmmm cobia
2. Me and emily riding

3. Kinzi finally getting where she likes the boat
4. Safety first
5.new backyard cover coming along


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

rubberducky said:


> No he isn't! He had to had to leave the department to take care of some stuff. We miss him and are ready for him to come back! He was our chief before he left and was a good one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That sucks. He is a good guy, known him for 20 years. His mom was a medic for Clute when I was there.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> Mutual aid to Lake Jackson for a house fire a few weeks back.
> I took this after we got it out.
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that root beer!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

My golden ticket arrived! Time to plan a road trip!!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

marshdonkey said:


> Got one of my dock a couple weeks ago but the color was way different, was a bit smaller too though. Are they lighter when they are juveniles?


I don't know about the color. I would like to find some legal size ones.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

I love taking my kiddos hunting and fishing..


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fish ears


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Fish ears*

Harbor Master,
What are you doing with all those otoliths ?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Happy Friday*

Traveled a bit in the kitchen this week.

Coho n King Crab Sushi

Roasted Almond Cheeken Chilladas

Veal n Grilled Eggplant South Italy Style

Pollo Assado

Citrus Grilled Turkey Breast w Basil Pesto

Seafood Bo

My Favorite nephew installing all kinds of fun on my truck.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Traveled a bit in the kitchen this week.
> 
> Coho n King Crab Sushi
> 
> ...


Might be your best one ive seen Capt Dave!!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Before and during pics of my daughter. 7th. Grade cross country. Not so happy in the second pic. Lol. She did place 16th. Out of 45 though. 
Aftermath of my high speed mountain bike wreck. Resulting in a broke rib and many cuts and bruises.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

och!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

devil1824 said:


> Before and during pics of my daughter. 7th. Grade cross country. Not so happy in the second pic. Lol. She did place 16th. Out of 45 though.
> Aftermath of my high speed mountain bike wreck. Resulting in a broke rib and many cuts and bruises.
> 
> That looks painful! But the 5 window in the garage looks 2Cool


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Search "my 1952 chevy truck project." Full story. Thanks!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Fish ears


Huh??


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Huh??


The long ones are out of trout and the short round ones are from reds or snapper!


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

Harbormaster, I got a jar full of those head rocks myself.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Couple shots from the weekend...

Christian and his new ride

NFL Sunday grub...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

She is sound to sleep. :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

jaycf7 said:


> Might be your best one ive seen Capt Dave!!!!


Just another week at the casa cocina Jay.lol I did however want to make my daughter think about what she can come back for anytime.

She just got married and moved out about a month or so...


IT Worked.....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My Boy's first dove hunt! He is absolutely hooked!


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Pistol58 liked photo but some advice - the loose corn and doves could have been a problem. I've done the same on deer lease. Obviously one happy kid.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mr Duck said:


> Hey Pistol58 liked photo but some advice - *the loose corn and doves could have been a problem*. I've done the same on deer lease. Obviously one happy kid.


well, how else are you supposed to bring the dove in? :ac550:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr Duck said:


> Hey Pistol58 liked photo but some advice - the loose corn and doves could have been a problem. I've done the same on deer lease. Obviously one happy kid.


I honestly thought about cropping that out before posting it here. Wanted to run a test though. lol

Yes, I know it could be considered baiting. The bag was accidentally ripped open and he entertained himself by throwing corn for a couple hours. I can assure you the dove were not flying up to the tailgate to eat corn.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Helped the nephew put in a new floor at dads place in Waller 

Of course we had Carls BBQ for lunch!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> well, how else are you supposed to bring the dove in? :ac550:


Lol


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Chuck06R1 said:


> I think a nice addition to the pics would be posting what camera/phone was used to take them.


Go to the photography section to see that info.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pistol58 said:


> I can assure you the dove were not flying up to the tailgate to eat corn.


Thus the high brass huh?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

My stripes is almost finished. 1 more week. 
From this


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

To this.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a little late today. Hunted opening South zone this morning with my dad and a good friend here on 2cool, I'll let him post a comment if he wants to. But this is what the bed of your truck looks like when your done. Can you believe that . Slow morning hunting, not many birds flying.

Few pic's of sunsets and sunrises in Rockport this past weekend also. All pictures were taking with an iPhone 5S.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fall ball


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)




----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Harbormaster- you need to be in the Book of Records! You're 93 and you are still putting floor in your Dad'd house! Way to hang in there Pops!

Tortuga, you've lost your seniority!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a Grandpa,, Kyleigh Ann 7 lbs 8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> I'm a little late today. Hunted opening South zone this morning with my dad and a good friend here on 2cool, I'll let him post a comment if he wants to. But this is what the bed of your truck looks like when your done. Can you believe that . Slow morning hunting, not many birds flying.
> 
> Few pic's of sunsets and sunrises in Rockport this past weekend also. All pictures were taking with an iPhone 5S.
> 
> ...


Edit: I should have said we got board with hardly seeing any birds flying, so we took some turns shooting some game load shells at a water bottle full of dirt. We threw in the air.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Squeezed in a quick trip last weekend with the fam. I hope one day this little girl knows how much she makes my day everyday

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

My 11yr old German Shorthair doing what he loves the most. Hunting!

In his prime he could cover a lot of ground while missing very few birds. He could hold a point for a long period of time without busting birds. He misses hunting but can not run like he used to.

In the short video below, if you look close, you will see two Red Wasp sitting on the concrete base. Luke is pointing and out to murder them.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ lol. Cool.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Teal Hunting opening morning 2015 with my son and his buddies followed up with the first game in the renovated Kyle Field


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

Nwilkins said:


> I'm a Grandpa,, Kyleigh Ann 7 lbs 8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! The grandpa thing is great! Sez I gotta spread ()&@/!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Nwilkins said:


> I'm a Grandpa,, Kyleigh Ann 7 lbs 8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We got another little Doughty 1 week ago at 12:03 pm.Congrats. Nwilkins!!!!!!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

My younger dog Bianca found another turtle today, this makes 3 and hasn't hurt 1. Released to the front flower bed.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Today


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Disney with a 7 month pregnant wife and a 5 y/o!


----------

